# custom rates for baling and stacking?



## dbergh

What is the going rate for baling, stacking and transporting small squares? Haul distance is approx 1 mile.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

I charge 75 cents to bale, which includes 4 thrower wagons, as far as unloading goes I charge whatever I am paying my help per hour by the hour (plus myself). Let them move the wagons from the feild to the farm at your own discression, people love to bend wagon tongues on me. I don't know if this is the kind of operation you are talking about or if you mean stacking on wagons behind the baler, every area seems to have different custom rates, but that seems to be mid to high range here.


----------



## dbergh

Sorry I should clarify: I am using a NH stack wagon to stack and haul with.


----------



## hay hauler

60 to 65 cents a bale to move the hay with the wagon. 
I have heard of 50cents pluss 80/hour from one guy, seems like a bit much...?

Most charge around 100-120/acre to cut rake and bale.


----------



## panhandle9400

we been getting 1.30 to bale and .50 each to retrive from field and stack within 1 mile


----------



## dbergh

Thanks guys. Appreciate the info.


----------



## cnholtz

Guys that is realy cheap for mu area, I am getting 2.00 dollars a bale when it hits the ground. If they want it picked up its 1.25 a bale in the barn . We have a hard time getting any one to do small bales here. But I am in with some horse people and they cant use the round bales.


----------



## scrapiron

Why can't they use round bales?? 90% of my hay sales are to horse "people" and 95% want rounds and they have NO tractor or a 20-30hp cut. It still can't pick up a roll. I sell 4x5rounds(1000+lbs) and 3x4 rounds (450lbs +/-).

scrapiron


----------



## tnwalkingred

Around here the going rate is 1.50 a bale to cut, rake, and bale. I don't think I would pick up out of the field and stack for anyone as this is almost the same as delivering my own hay to them but at a much lower cost for nothing more than the customer providing the hay field to cut. I would much rather charge 5.00-7.00 a bale and deliver my own to them.

Kyle


----------



## bluefarmer

when ya'll sell round bales (jd 466 60-62 inch bales) do you charge by ton or bale.I bale and deliver most of mine,with this 4.00 diesel i almost dread starting cause I know i will need 30.00 dollars plus per bale.Just hate to make people think i'm standing them up.Ibeen sellin hay for 20 plus years dread it worse than ever this year.I had 1 person call wanting to know what would i charge to just bale his hay,with him cuttin an rakin,i told him 10.00 is that fair.I kinda like Hayhauler's idea of charging by the acre,that way if hay is thin you still make a little.


----------

